# Crimson Slaughter Biomancy Sorc



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So, just wasting time better spent on studying, but that's how it goes. Way o' the road, Bubs.

What do you think of this monstrosity joining a unit of Possessed?

Chaos Sorcerer:
Mastery Level 3: All on Biomancy
Spell Familiar
Force Maul (Staff)
Daemonheart (2+ Save, IWND)
Slaughterer's Horns (Furious Charge, Hammer of Wrath, Rage)
Prophet of the Voices (Daemon, Fearless, Fleet, rolls on Possessed table in Crimson Slaughter book)
Sigil of Corruption

Obviously he'd not be as good a beatstick as a Daemon Prince, but I'd love to try this out.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

This also sounds fun:

Chaos Lord:
Mark of Nurgle
Palanquin of Nurgle
Slaughterer's Horns
Daemonheart
Prophet of the Voices

For footslogging across the board with Possessed. Fleet will help them move, as will Beast mode. T5, 5 wounds, and 5 attacks sounds pretty good.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The really simple version
Chaos Lord:
DaemonHeart
The Relentless Blade
Sigil of Corruption
Bike
MoN
A T6 beatstick with IWND, Impact Hits and Power Weapon that just gets better the more it kills. Stick him with Nurgle Bikers for extra hilarity.

Alternatively:
Chaos Lord:
DaemonHeart
The Relentless Blade
Sigil of Corruption
Juggernaught
MoK
While this is not the Lord you want as your Warlord he becomes hilarious when paired with Spawn or Khorne Bikers. Sure he's not T6, but he gains an extra wound to compensate and has a 50% of avoiding instant death from S10 weapons (assuming he fails his Look out Sir!) Mostly a beatstick Lord, and one that's a little less mobile than the bike version (no Turboboost) he's still a pretty dangerous monster.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

venomlust said:


> So, just wasting time better spent on studying, but that's how it goes. Way o' the road, Bubs.
> 
> What do you think of this monstrosity joining a unit of Possessed?
> 
> ...


I would argue that it's not all that good, having only 2 wounds... unless you go for Palanquin and Mark of Nurgle (meaning one Nurgle power, unfortunately, but Nurgle has actually a decent set of powers), which is heftily expensive. But it does make him a true beatstick with the extra wounds, toughness and attack. Up there with the Juggerlord, though slower (albeit with Fleet and powers--though those have their price, after all).

But I will say _damn_ if it isn't nice to have a new set of relics to play with. With the Black Legion Supplement, this, and the CSM supplement, HQs have a massive stack of ways to blow points on them, now...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, my enthusiasm for the Sorc declined a bit, but for the lord listed afterwards, I think he'd be great.

I'm definitely one of those players who spends too many points on HQs, but I don't care. Overpowered villains are great, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Yeah, my enthusiasm for the Sorc declined a bit, but for the lord listed afterwards, I think he'd be great.
> 
> I'm definitely one of those players who spends too many points on HQs, but I don't care. Overpowered villains are great, as far as I'm concerned.


Too many? No such thing! I always wanted to ally in Be'lakor to add onto my 2 Juggerlords... 750 points for 3 HQs in a 1750 point list? Sounds like a plan!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, 2 Juggerlords, hell yes!

For my dual Juggerlord lists, now I'm struggling to choose between an allied Black Legion Juggerlord with Eternal Warrior/Fisticlaws or a Crimson Slaughter Juggerlord with Blade of the Relentless and Daemonheart.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Dual Juggerlord? Clearly you are using the Allies + Supplements to maximum potential...

TRIPLE JUGGERLORD.

Hmm. Each 'dex or Supp has something to recommend it. AoBF, Daemonheart, or EW--only get 2 of the 3. Arg.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

If you were to take 2 from the base Chaos codex, what would you take on the 2nd one? 

Fisticlaws? Burning Brand doesn't really seem optimal, unless you just run around and "snipe" with it. Black Mace could be just fine for wasting hordes of 4+ saves.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lightning Claw and Burning Brand or Fisticlaws, is what I'd go for.

Join all three Lords together to make a stupid Bloodcrusher squad


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Could always go for broke...

4 Juggerlords + 2 in an allied detachment = 6 total :victory:!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Could always go for broke...
> 
> 4 Juggerlords + 2 in an allied detachment = 6 total :victory:!


Hmm. I do have a 2k game with a roommate in a few days...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

If you're not facing any flyers I think a decent enough army could be built around the 6 Juggerlords.


----------

